# Sweet!



## Mitica100 (Feb 22, 2007)

I got two old Kodak lenses in shutters for less than  $10 plus shipping, thinking that I might be able to use one for my 4x5. They are a Kodak Anastigmat 153mm/7.7 to 45 and a Kodak Anastigmat 105mm/6.8 to 32. I got them today, cleaned the glass gently as well as the mechanical parts of the shutter and *bingo!*, they show very nicely on the 4x5. The 105mm has a very crisp center and there is a bit of light fall off at the corners, but again, that's pretty normal with a WA. The 153mm is simply sweet all around. Both uncoated, functioning shutters and aperture rings. 

Who sez you can't go cheap on the lenses??  

Well, anyway, not planing to get rid of my better babies but you know, a back up lens (and a cheap insurance) is always welcome.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2007)

Very sweet! :thumbup: Some good stuff is definitely out there. Helps when you know what you're looking for and aren't afraid to try a little CLA, too.


----------

